# If you could only keep one of your guitars, which would it be?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

All said and done I'd have to say it would be my R8. It's not the most resonant but it has a certain mojo and I've had it the longest of all my other guitars.

Acoustic would be my J41, it's balanced with chime and excellent definition and it's a canon to boot.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

For me It would be a strat, just because it can cover most of the bases.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For me it'd probably have to be my '74 LP Custom. Even though it weighs about as much as a Volkswagen, I've got some kind of bond with it, you know?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

The only guitar I own right now. My Ernie Ball/Music Man Van Halen. It's been my #1 for almost 14 years now. I'm in the process of building one, then it will be my main guitar so I can retire the EBMM to give to my son.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

MY prs custom 24


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Please don't make me choose! That's like saying if I could only keep one testicle, which one would it be? 

Well, if I _have_ to choose I guess it would be my '70 Les Paul. Ouch, that hurt.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, that's a no brainer for me. It would break my heart to let any of my favourites go, but the one I would keep is my Lado Lazer. It's a one of a kind, and appears in a Lee Aaron music video. She touched it.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Please don't make me choose! That's like saying if I could only keep one testicle, which one would it be?
> 
> Well, if I _have_ to choose I guess it would be my '70 Les Paul. Ouch, that hurt.


Testicles I you could live without. My Strat however, is another story!!

CT.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

mine would be a dual cutaway, carved curly maple top/mahogany body - mahogany neck guitar I made a few years ago. Its loaded with Fralin HB's and has a single tone, volume with coil tap and a three way. I can get so many sounds, its comfortable andplays as well as my PRS but feels even better.

Plus I made it  and its one of a kind.

AJC


PS how do we attach a photo here??


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Too bad I only have one guitar...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Too bad I only have one guitar...


why?....it makes it an easy decision


----------



## BoogieBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine's a no-brainer.
I only own two ( right now )

2002 Gibson Classic LP Premium Plus
Ibanez SZ720FM

I'd keep the Gibson.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

my 89 mij tele. I've never played another guitar that fit so well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...'86 strat plus. the strat plus (after a pickup swap) is the best strat ever produced, in my opinion. i'm thrilled to see that they are a real bargain on the used market. i plan to buy a couple more.

-dh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

It would probably be my SG, because I could play it for hours on end. The neck fits my hand so nicely.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

my strat of course...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

PRS Custom 22


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Definetly my RG 560 over my Sears short scale guitar. Although that's just a project guitar . Im pimping it out and selling it for 200 (bought it for 25). Tune-o-matic bridge with stop tail piece, new tuners and routing for dual hums instead of single at the bridge.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Tough question

You asking me to choose between this:











And that:










Ouch!

How you gonna do that?

It took a long time to find these two!


I guess I woulld keep the Jr.










Please don't make choose again!!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> Tough question
> 
> You asking me to choose between this:
> 
> ...


Brian, I'd keep the Jr, but I've got to see a picture of that Tele!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

My precious


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Music Man Silhouette Special MIAC 26 of 30!

KHINGPYNN


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

prolly my Takamine N-10. Its a cannon and I've vowed never to get rid of her.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

mario said:


> Brian, I'd keep the Jr, but I've got to see a picture of that Tele!


Good point:










Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> Good point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is stunning! Is the bigsby original? That thing looks new.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

1968 tele with factory bigsby.

It's got texas tele pups and a 4 way switch in her (original pups and switch are in the case).

It's got a few dings/some fade/wear on the finish.

Very good guitar for blues/rock....*shudder* country.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> My precious


If I was to get a strat it would definately be that colour.:rockon:


----------



## fogman (Mar 4, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> Music Man Silhouette Special MIAC 26 of 30!
> 
> KHINGPYNN


Right on!!!!
What?
No pic?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that my brain is overheating already just thinking of the question! 
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One Guitar? One Guitar?!? I only have ONE guitar !!!!

(But I hope to change that by end of JUne)


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> One Guitar? One Guitar?!? I only have ONE guitar !!!!
> 
> (But I hope to change that by end of JUne)


you only have one guitar, and you still couldn't choose and answer the question. *sigh*
:2guns:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My 56' Strat. It does it all for me.
I've had it since Grade 11 (1972)


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i don't even like the one electric i do have.

but i'll be getting a godin SD soon. and it'll be my main electric until it dies


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> i don't even like the one electric i do have.
> but i'll be getting a godin SD soon. and it'll be my main electric until it dies



...i keep putting off buying a godin. i'm too brainwashed by the fender logo. one of these days...

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Tough choice...maybe my '52 Tele...










Or maybe my ES335....










But I think it would be my Lester...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Tough choice...maybe my '52 Tele...
> Or maybe my ES335....
> But I think it would be my Lester...QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarbender said:


>


That's a nice guitar:rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Tough choice...maybe my '52 Tele...
> 
> Or maybe my ES335....
> 
> But I think it would be my Lester...


I'd probably die and turn to dust before I could make a decision


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Tough decisions here. Lot's of nice wood.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice to know someone appreciates my dilemma. But Faracaster has made it worse by selling me the Ultimate marriage between a Gibson and a Tele:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Epiphone Faded SG.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My Washburn Custom Laredo: best tele I never played.

I'd be giving up:Washburn J9 with Phat Cats, Squire Strat with SD Tele PUPS, Washburn P290 LP style, Gibson J45


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Good thread. Well, if I had to keep only one guitar it would be my PRS CE-3 Bolt-On. It's the most comfortable and best playing guitar I've ever owned plus it looks and sounds great. You know how sometimes you pick up a guitar and feel like it was made just for you? That's how I felt with this PRS. :smile:


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I have sold off much of my guitar collection, but would never sell my '02 R8. Magic guitar.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

That is a really tough question. I love my strat, but my R9 is my dream guitar. The Dot my girlfriend got me for Christmas couldn't go...I bow out of this hypothetical situation...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My 70 something Ventura Les Paul Gold Top - I sold it last month. It was the best playing guitar in the world and I had it sitting in my living room beside my coach for 15 years or so, and I would pick it up and play it while I watched TV or whatever.

I still haven't put anything in it's place - I'm still in my grieving period.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Tough question..I've had my Epiphone Les Paul for the longest, and it's probably got the most "character", seeing as how I've stickered it up, while also giving it a few love bumps. But I also have a Classic White Gibson SG that I recently got and....it's damn pretty :tongue: 

If I'd be getting rid of my guitars because of money issues, I'd keep the Epiphone. Otherwise, it'd be my SG


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

This is really tough, as I've tweezed my collection down to just a few exceptional players. 
The candidates are:
Musicman Silhouette Special with Wagner SRs, piezo, trem (ultimate Strat)
Musicman Albert Lee Limited 3 X P90, trem (totally unique)
Gibson Les Paul Historic '54 chambered Goldtop (7 lbs. of P90 yum)
PRS HollowbodyII Artist Piezo (counts as two guitars cuz it's a killer acoustic)
The Musicmans go to every gig. The Lester has perhaps the finest Tone of all of them, but doesn't quite fit into the current band's mix. 
And the winner is:
PRS Hollowbody II. If you can't cut the gig with this one, go home and learn how to play.

Cool thread!-Eric


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I would probably keep my Reverend Charger 290. Mainly because it's the most versatile out of my guitars and probably could replace the other ones. The Revs are like a cross between a Gibson and a Fender. They have a 'Bass Contour" control which is the most useful feature I have ever had on a guitar. You can dial in the P-90's to sound like everything from single coils, to humbuckers with it. So basically I can get Gibson, Gretsch and Tele sounds from the guitar.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My Strat. Hands down. But I'd be balling my eyes out if I had to get rid of my Epi ES-335.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

If I could keep only one it would have to be my early 70's Yamaki acoustic - I just couldn't be without her. For electric it would be my Lonestar Strat. It would be tough but I think my 82' Love Rock would understand.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*One and only*

For me it would be my Hamer Chaparral sustainiac..........it sounds like a cross between a les paul and strat.......which is the best of both worlds.
I cant believe Hamer stopped building these guitars as they are amazingly well built and sound great


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I sold my Yamaki last year. It was a good guitar, been through hell and back. It was the guitar I took on camping trips, left out in the blazing sun and stored in the trunk of my car for the winter (right next to my golf clubs), and still sounded half decent, considering I only paid $60.00 for it brand new. Put it on eBay for a lark last year and almost fell of my chair when it sold for over $400.00 USD!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep?

I guess my old Tele or newer Les Paul (96)

For acoustic my Grammer.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I sold my Yamaki last year. It was a good guitar, been through hell and back. It was the guitar I took on camping trips, left out in the blazing sun and stored in the trunk of my car for the winter (right next to my golf clubs), and still sounded half decent, considering I only paid $60.00 for it brand new. Put it on eBay for a lark last year and almost fell of my chair when it sold for over $400.00 USD!


I've lost some wood from around the soundhole over the years (I guess I play too enthusiastically) so my Yamaki's no longer as pretty as she once was, but 30+ years, I have yet to pick up another acoustic that has sweeter tone.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

PRS '03 Custom 22 Brazilian Limited Edition


----------

